# Dana: Cyborg looks like Wanderlei. She's done so many drugs.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> First off, Cyborg is awesome! Not only is she likely the world’s most dangerous female fighter, but she is also a great person and friend to BJPENN.COM.
> So shame on you Dana!
> Now that I got that out of the way…
> While hosting a media luncheon today in Las Vegas, the UFC boss had some critical words for Invicta FC champ, Chris Cyborg.
> ...



Cyborg Responds



> We recently reported that UFC President Dana White took some cheap shots at Invicta FC champ, Cris Cyborg, today.
> The brash UFC boss told a room full of reporters at today’s media luncheon that he believes the Brazilian female fighter is on Performance Enhancing Drugs (PED’s).
> ‘Cyborg isn’t clean. She’s not’, said Dana White. ‘Cyborg looks like Wanderlei Silva. She’s done so many drugs her head is this big. Does anyone really think she fights clean?’
> When the UFC acquired Strikeforce and their fighters, there was an offer on the table for Cyborg to come to the UFC as a 135 pound fighter. Cris, a natural featherweight, had her reservations on the jump down and opted to decline the contract for a chance to face the world’s best females at Invicta FC.
> ...




Jesus ******* christ Dana what the **** is going on with you. While we all know Cyborg isnt pretty someone like you who is in the publics eye should choose his words more carefully. Did your really need to say that she looks like Wanderlei Silva to get your point across that she isnt clean?? ******* christ man... fighters have feelings too.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

As rude as it was and as stupid as Dana has been lately, this time I actually chuckled. Most people on this board have made fun of Cyborgs looks, saying she looks like a man and stuff. Everyone has poked fun at it at some point.

Also, to be fair she does kinda look like Wanderlei sometimes.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> As rude as it was and as stupid as Dana has been lately, this time I actually chuckled. Most people on this board have made fun of Cyborgs looks, saying she looks like a man and stuff. Everyone has poked fun at it at some point.
> 
> Also, to be fair she does kinda look like Wanderlei sometimes.


Im not denying that the girl isnt pretty and i even pointed out we all know she is ugz. But i wouldnt go out of my way to call her ugly on twitter or something. Dana knows his words will reach Cyborg so why hurt someones feelings purposely. The fact that Dana White is acting like some guy on a forum says alot. The guy just seems to have lost any semblance of class he might have had.


Maybe its just me i dont know but unless she did something to the guy id be a bit ashamed if i was in his shoes.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah it was rude, but I still laughed and I'm not really that upset by this one as it's an on-going joke in the MMA world and the Wanderlei comparison made me chuckle. :dunno:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

To be fair she did abuse substances to look like that. She's been busted and if you watch her first fight she actually looks like a woman. I don't mean her face either she actual body looks like a woman's. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Yeah it was rude, but I still laughed and I'm not really that upset by this one as it's an on-going joke in the MMA world and the Wanderlei comparison made me chuckle. :dunno:


im not upset im more surprised tbh.


You know i think iv actually read people compare her looks to wanderlei before on youtube comments lol
I dont think anyone would disagree. But for the most part when a girl is ugly everyone is on the same page but they dont go saying it outloud infront of her lol





Life B Ez said:


> To be fair she did abuse substances to look like that. She's been busted and if you watch her first fight she actually looks like a woman. I don't mean her face either she actual body looks like a woman's.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





















I think we both know you want a piece buddy. :laugh:

I dont think i have ever seen her first fight. Il check it out.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yet another dick move. Unlike us, his words go through and might have an impact. At least Cyborg responded with class. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I really don't understand why Dana keeps trashing people.
He's already losing respect from his fighters, his employees. He's starting to lose respect from the fans (look at his twitter page).

I've said it before and I'll say it again, but I think Dana White is expendable at this point. He doesn't care about legitimizing the sport or making it a mainstream sport, all he cares about now is money. His lack of business ethics and inappropriate behavior/comments are eventually going to cost him because he's starting to make enemies fast and people are starting to lose respect for him. That doesn't go over well in most places, especially when he still has someone to answer to (The Fertitas).

I really hope Dana crashes and burns hard.

With regards to Cristiane, I'm not a fan of her using PEDS but I don't think she's that unattractive. Josh Thomson is the only erson I've seen look pretty after an MMA fight (he always looks good enough to eat), so I think it's a bit unfair.

Good on her for responding with class.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TanyaJade said:


> With regards to Cristiane, I'm not a fan of her using PEDS but I don't think she's that unattractive. Josh Thomson is the only erson I've seen look pretty after an MMA fight (he always looks good enough to eat), so I think it's a bit unfair.
> 
> Good on her for responding with class.


For you


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Im not denying that the girl isnt pretty and i even pointed out we all know she is ugz. But i wouldnt go out of my way to call her ugly on twitter or something. Dana knows his words will reach Cyborg so why hurt someones feelings purposely. The fact that Dana White is acting like some guy on a forum says alot. The guy just seems to have lost any semblance of class he might have had.
> 
> 
> Maybe its just me i dont know but unless she did something to the guy id be a bit ashamed if i was in his shoes.


Its the same guy he's been for years, people just aren't shocked anymore. Oh Dana's being an ass, call me when he's not then we'll have something to discuss


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Like I have said, the last few years and even more so the last 6 months dana has been really really bad in every sense of his role as UFC president. I used to defend him tooth and nail but for a while now its just been too much


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Like I have said, the last few years and even more so the last 6 months dana has been really really bad in every sense of his role as UFC president. I used to defend him tooth and nail but for a while now its just been too much


Cocaines a helluva drug?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Cocaines a helluva drug?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Would explain dana's big nostrils and moods wings, im rick james bitch enjoy yourself


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Cocaine makes a lot of sense right now...see I was going to go with wife leaving him but the idea of Dana going to rehab...heh that's too good.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Miesha Tate constantly making fun of Ronda's coaches eyebrows on TUF was a lot worse than anything Dana said recently.

I don't get why people are offended by Dana saying Overeem's performance was crappy and unworthy of the $400,000 the UFC pays him. 

Dana isn't saying anything worse than what casual MMA fans say everyday.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Trix said:


> Miesha Tate constantly making fun of Ronda's coaches eyebrows on TUF was a lot worse than anything Dana said recently.
> 
> I don't get why people are offended by Dana saying Overeem's performance was crappy and unworthy of the $400,000 the UFC pays him.
> 
> Dana isn't saying anything worse than what casual MMA fans say everyday.


Well I'm bothered by the Overeem thing because that's the one guy he's overpaying compared to the dozens of other fighters he's taking advantage of. Yes Overeem is getting 10X what Renan Barao and Demetrius Johnson earn. But is it because he's getting paid more or because he's ripping off entire divisions. I think their are guys that Dana clearly wants to get out of those contracts so he's going to do his best to bury and discredit them.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Like I have said, the last few years and even more so the last 6 months dana has been really really bad in every sense of his role as UFC president. I used to defend him tooth and nail but for a while now its just been too much


Pretty much sums up my feelings on Dana recently.

That being said, Cyborg does look like Wand :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> Pretty much sums up my feelings on Dana recently.
> 
> That being said, Cyborg does look like Wand :laugh:


Oh I dont deny cyborg is a frumpy looking roid freak but take a look at this 










hubba hubba its germanlei silva


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont see the big deal. Cyborg got busted for PEDS. That right there is what dug her grave. Its not like Dana came out of nowhere and started bashing a legit fighter. She cheated. She has a fat head. Feck her.

Same goes for Overoid. Feck him too. He comes in a with a sky high rep... only to look like a total c*unt for the money hes getting. He gets busted just before his title fight with JDS. Damn right Dana is going to call it as he sees it.


Both the above deserve both barrels. As if anything Dana could say about them could possibly be as damaging to their careers as fecking cheating. Please. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

What people overlook is that it's not only that it's not nice to trash talk about a woman's looks, but that with Wanderlei Silva he also puts a respected fighter into a bad comparison with a caught PED abuser and by that putting bad light on him, too.

Having your boss say "look that roided c*nt looks as ugly as you" is usually not something you want to hear.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> What people overlook is that it's not only that it's not nice to trash talk about a woman's looks, but that with Wanderlei Silva he also puts a respected fighter into a bad comparison with a caught PED abuser and by that putting bad light on him, too.
> 
> Having your boss say "look that roided c*nt looks as ugly as you" is usually not something you want to hear.


That is exactly what i was thinking. If i was wanderlei i wouldnt exactly be happy knowing my boss is using me as the poster boy for ugly.


Im not sure what people are talking about but Steroids didnt mutate Cyborgs face. Ugly genes and GETTING PUNCHED IN THE FACE for a living took care of that. Without roids she would be less ripped but just as ugly. Dont buy what Dana is peddling.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Poor Wanderlei. Did face surgery to fix his messed up face and now his boss is telling him he looks like a lady.


Honestly though, Dana has lost his damn mind. Watching him these days Is like watching a car in slow motion you just know will crash and burn. 

When you start bashing your fighters publicly, then turn around and trash every single fan on twitter that doesnt agree with your newfound crazy opinions you are just digging your own grave.

Hopefully the Fertittas take notice and do something before he single handidly bury the sport he help build. 
Im afraid one day he'll forget he's being interviewed by a major player, start throwing the F words, verbally attacking the guy doing the interview and by the end of the day he's set the sport back 10 years in the public eye .

Dana back in the day was a fan, then a promotor.
These days he's a millionare wanting to be a billionare, and a scumbag.


I remember watching an interview a couple PPVs back with Lorenzo, the professionalism and eloquence he spoke with was like a huge breath of fresh air. No "F's them or dummy that"


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Poor Wanderlei. Did face surgery to fix his messed up face and now his boss is telling him he looks like a lady.
> 
> 
> Honestly though, Dana has lost his damn mind. Watching him these days Is like watching a car in slow motion you just know will crash and burn.
> ...


You have no idea how much i agree with that. Whenever i get to watch a Fertita interview i feel like i am being treated. His interviews are professional well spoken interesting and informative.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

At least 99% of this forum has said far worse about the woman, so this is hardly something to scream from the rooftop. Is Dana bashing the trend this week? I must have missed the memo. Either way, some people are grasping at some ridiculous straws to make the "Dana hate" happen. 

And anyone can find a half decent picture of Cyborg, one where she's been airbrushed and photoshopped to the high heavens. Remove that bathing suit, however, and I cannot even comprehend the unspeakable horrors that wait below.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> At least 99% of this forum has said far worse about the woman, so this is hardly something to scream from the rooftop. Is Dana bashing the trend this week? I must have missed the memo. Either way, some people are grasping at some ridiculous straws to make the "Dana hate" happen.
> 
> And anyone can find a half decent picture of Cyborg, one where she's been airbrushed and photoshopped to the high heavens. Remove that bathing suit, however, and I cannot even comprehend the unspeakable horrors that wait below.


I can always rely on you sweetie, to bring some sense to this silliness.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Didn't she just get off suspension for elevated testosterone levels? 

Or did I make this up? 

Saying anyone looks like Wandi is a huge insult (unless your a Nog brother... then it's a step in the right direction) but let's be honest here.. the chick is probably on a higher dosage than the Reem.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

> Nearly all men can stand adversity, but if you want to test a man's character, give him power.
> 
> Abraham Lincoln


Clearly, Dana is a dick. Would be interesting to see if he would still be pissing fighters off if there were a genuine rival organisation.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Guys, guys, both sides are correct. She does look like a cheating roided up man creature and Dana is also an unprofessional idiot. Everybody wins!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Guys, guys, both sides are correct. She does look like a cheating roided up man creature and Dana is also an unprofessional idiot. Everybody wins!


The thing is i dont think iv seen one person claim that she does not look like a "man creature".

Its just if you have any class what so ever you wont say that knowing your comment will reach her ears. Im not sure how people are raised to treat women these days but i sure hope its better then that. Its classless on all accounts. There is some stuff you can only say in a room with your buddies. And there is good reason for that.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> The thing is i dont think iv seen one person claim that she does not look like a "man creature".
> 
> Its just if you have any class what so ever you wont say that knowing your comment will reach her ears. Im not sure how people are raised to treat women these days but i sure hope its better then that. Its classless on all accounts. There is some stuff you can only say in a room with your buddies. And there is good reason for that.


The woman took drugs to beat up other female fighters. Shes a considerable fighter without the peds, im sure. But she wanted to go one step further and turn herself into a monster. That right there is what I would call classless.

Dont get me wrong. If she hadn't cheated and Dana was simply taking the piss out of her ugliness, then that's pretty fecking horrible. No arguments for me. But that's not the case here in my opinion.

Dana is being crude, without a doubt. But this is nothing for me to get wound up about.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> The thing is i dont think iv seen one person claim that she does not look like a "man creature".
> 
> Its just if you have any class what so ever you wont say that knowing your comment will reach her ears. Im not sure how people are raised to treat women these days but i sure hope its better then that. Its classless on all accounts. There is some stuff you can only say in a room with your buddies. And there is good reason for that.


Yep we can all agree that cyborg is so ugly even an assassin wouldn't take her out.

So we only say stuff like that with out friends, like here on MMAF!


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

The way I see it, Cyborg wouldn't drop down to 135. That's strike one. She's also managed by Tito Ortiz. That's strikes two and three. People also keep saying that she's the only real threat to Ronda Rousey. That's the end of the game for Cyborg.

Goddamn it, Dana, sometimes I wish you would just be cool.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh, come on. There's a difference about making a good-hearted joke about someone's... exterior features but that's just mean.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I wanna give Dana shit for this but can I really? I've made fun of Cyborg's face a few times myself. It'd be a little hypocritical on my behalf. But at the same time, I've never insulted her in way that she'd find out about so I never actually hurt her feelings. Nor am I a public figure who shapes the thoughts of others. I imagine Dana thinking you're ugly hurts more than some random dude on the internet thinking you're ugly.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> The woman took drugs to beat up other female fighters. Shes a considerable fighter without the peds, im sure. But she wanted to go one step further and turn herself into a monster. That right there is what I would call classless.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. If she hadn't cheated and Dana was simply taking the piss out of her ugliness, then that's pretty fecking horrible. No arguments for me. But that's not the case here in my opinion.
> 
> Dana is being crude, without a doubt. But this is nothing for me to get wound up about.


But even if you justify badmouthing Cyborg for being a roider, White is still also insulting a respected fighter from his organisation by using Silva as a measure stick for ugliness.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> But even if you justify badmouthing Cyborg for being a roider, White is still also insulting a respected fighter from his organisation by using Silva as a measure stick for ugliness.


Please. How can any man get offended by that.

If somebody told an ugly women, she looked like you, would you get your panties bunched up over it? Really? Come on now my man. Are we seriously debating this shit being insulting to Wandy?



... having said that, Wandy has his panties wound up so tight, he probably will take offence.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Typical Dana not getting his way, she stuck to her guns, so he mouths off.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sooj makes a good point. Telling a woman she looks like any man isn't exactly a compliment. If I walked up to a woman and said, "You look like George Clooney," I doubt she'd drop her skirt right then and there out of awe for my complimenting skills. 

I'm a freaking smoke show, and if a co-worker told a female co-worker she looked like me, it'd still be an insult. It's barely a shot at Wand in that regard. Some of you are uber sensitive today - do the skirts go on for Valentine's Day?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> The thing is i dont think iv seen one person claim that she does not look like a "man creature".
> 
> Its just if you have any class what so ever you wont say that knowing your comment will reach her ears. Im not sure how people are raised to treat women these days but i sure hope its better then that. Its classless on all accounts. There is some stuff you can only say in a room with your buddies. And there is good reason for that.


Of course, hence the second part of my statement.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> The woman took drugs to beat up other female fighters. Shes a considerable fighter without the peds, im sure. But she wanted to go one step further and turn herself into a monster. That right there is what I would call classless.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. If she hadn't cheated and Dana was simply taking the piss out of her ugliness, then that's pretty fecking horrible. No arguments for me. But that's not the case here in my opinion.
> 
> Dana is being crude, without a doubt. But this is nothing for me to get wound up about.


No one is supporting Cyborgs cheating. But you dont need to say what Dana said to get that point across. The reason Cyborg looks the way she does is because she wasnt born pretty and she gets punched in the face for a living. You really think that peds shaped her face to look like Wanderlei?? No but getting punched in the face repeatedly sure did. Iv seen plenty of women on roids and their faces dont change into "wanderlei". 
If Dana wanted to say the girls body looks similar to Wanderlei then he would have said that. Her body is what changed due to PEDS. But he didnt say that because he was making a joke due to her ugly appearance. And he isnt wrong but it isnt something you should be saying out loud for her to hear and millions of other people.

And give me a freaking break about Dana White attacking a Ped user the whole idea of that just makes me laugh. The ******* guy has a whole roster full of roid heads and he keeps his ******* mouth shut. Yet he is attacking the one person who isnt on his roster and its a female no less. And he couldnt even just keep it strictly to insulting her Ped use.

Clean your own ******* organization up before you go talking shit about someone using peds.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Guys, guys, both sides are correct. She does look like a cheating roided up man creature and Dana is also an unprofessional idiot. Everybody wins!


haha exactly. Everyone's right.

Dana's statement is true. I'm not offended. President of the company is an idiot for saying that kind of crap. It's nothing new. End thread.

Wait, this is the internet - let's argue for a few more pages anyway.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Typical Dana White bullying, at least some people are today finally getting fed up with all this guys BS. He's pretty much been this way for the last ten years. It's both pitiful and damning to MMA.

I wonder when or if FOX will decide to tell the Tortilla Brothers the way things are going to work. WHite seems like a legitimate, legal HR nightmare and he really should of been removed long ago for his behavior.



SideWays222 said:


> You have no idea how much i agree with that. Whenever i get to watch a Fertita interview i feel like i am being treated. His interviews are professional well spoken interesting and informative.


There is a definite Sonny to Micheal Corleone dichotomy there. But will life imitate art?


----------



## mprasek (Jun 18, 2007)

*Late to the party, but...*



SideWays222 said:


> Cyborg Responds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I understand this quote correctly:
‘Cyborg isn’t clean. She’s not’, said Dana White. ‘Cyborg looks like Wanderlei Silva. She’s done so many drugs her head is this big. Does anyone really think she fights clean?’

I believe that Dana was talking about head size and increases from using PEDs.

Where did you drag the beauty issue in from?


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

They have been both doing their fare share of injecting steroids. But Dana should not mention this. He is right but he should have kept his big mouth shut about this matter.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

This so soon after banning that dude for a bad joke 2 years ago when he was 17

I dunno, it just stinks to me


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

JWP said:


> This so soon after banning that dude for a bad joke 2 years ago when he was 17
> 
> I dunno, it just stinks to me


Plus signing a guy to fight cormier next week who was in jail in 2011 for burglary


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mprasek said:


> If I understand this quote correctly:
> &#145;Cyborg isn&#146;t clean. She&#146;s not&#146;, said Dana White. &#145;Cyborg looks like Wanderlei Silva. She&#146;s done so many drugs her head is this big. Does anyone really think she fights clean?&#146;
> 
> I believe that Dana was talking about head size and increases from using PEDs.
> ...


Your joking right?? She and wandy have a lot in common and it isn't head size. 

If he was talking about the size of her head he would have said "her head is as big as wanderleis" "her head is the same size as wanderlei" pretty much anything other then "she looks like wanderlei" 

Not to mention that if he was trying to say she has a big head you usually roll with tito rampage or even Hendo. Not wanderlei. Lol 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Wand is a great fighter, but he definitely looks like he's on something. Cyborg on the other hand is much like him. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

